# Word of the Week - Whadayawant?



## SENC (Feb 3, 2015)

So, we've been doing this a while, time for some WBite input. In addition to participating in the poll, please post your suggestions and recommendations for how to improve it. Be honest, you won't hurt my feelings if you don't like the WotW as-is (or at all). Thanks for your feedback.

And don't worry... regardless of your answers we'll still run the feature next week with @Tclem as the guest word-picker and post-author.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

Quit picking on me. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll have a word for next week and then I'll pick mike for the next week


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'll have a word for next week and then I'll pick mike for the next week




WHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> WHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I forgot that you may use some  words that we wouldn't know

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2015)

Where is the boot smart alleck kids from Mi. option in the poll??????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Where is the boot smart alleck kids from Mi. option in the poll??????????



Here I am.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

Henry, I love it. Are you not into it anymore? If not, how about picking someone new every week to do their own word and have that person pick (on) someone for the following weeks word? That would keep the buzz alive every week, and keep you in the mix too.

But like I said....I love it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

Who voted to get rid of it?! Shame on you.
...where's my ban button?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Who voted to get rid of it?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

After Tony's word I vote Jonathan to do the next one after...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> After Tony's word I vote Jonathan to do the next one after...


At least I didn't vote for Obama... like Tony did

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oooooh burn. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> At least I didn't vote for Obama... like Tony did



That ROTTEN kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2015)

Henry, I like it the way it is, but I'm with Marc. If you're tired of doing it, picking a different person every week (or once in a while if that works for you) is cool as well. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> At least I didn't vote for Obama... like Tony did


I didn't know kentuckians voted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm enjoying it more than watching a hog on ice!

If you need a break we could do a round robin of guest wordsmiths each week.


----------



## SENC (Feb 3, 2015)

No, I'm not tired of it... just want to get input in how to make it better. I do like the idea of having others chip in, though. Let's see how Tony does first, then we can consider how to rotate in others interested in contributing.


----------



## SENC (Feb 3, 2015)

So, who did Tony pay to vote that I stop picking on him?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 3, 2015)

The other Tony probably got conused

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> So, who did Tony pay to vote that I stop picking on him?





JR Custom Calls said:


> The other Tony probably got conused



Thanks for the vote of confidence Jonathan!!!!!

Sorry Henry, I needed cash bad.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> The other Tony probably got conused


 Ha my buddy Colin. Lol


----------



## SENC (Feb 3, 2015)

Tony said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Jonathan!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Henry, I needed cash bad.......


I understand. 

Ok everyone, perhaps we should be nicer to the WB Tonys. In support of that idea, I declare the next 8 hours shall be devoid of Tony-teasing. At least in this thread, since this is the only place I have even limited jurisdiction. Violations will be deemed off topic, so police yourselves.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> I understand.
> 
> Ok everyone, perhaps we should be nicer to the WB Tonys. In support of that idea, I declare the next 8 hours shall be devoid of Tony-teasing. At least in this thread, since this is the only place I have even limited jurisdiction. Violations will be deemed off topic, so police yourselves.


Yeah like that disclaimer is going to work. Whatever........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> Ok everyone, perhaps we should be nicer to the WB Tonys. In support of that idea, I declare the next 8 hours shall be devoid of Tony-teasing. At least in this thread, since this is the only place I have even limited jurisdiction. Violations will be deemed off topic, so police yourselves.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> No, I'm not tired of it... just want to get input in how to make it better. I do like the idea of having others chip in, though. Let's see how Tony does first, then we can consider how to rotate in others interested in contributing.



You're going to base the fate of a great topic in his hands?

Awe poop. Well it was good while it lasted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought off topic was on topic in this joint?

I figured Tony had to at least have one person besides himself and his mom looking out for him (And I'm not sure about his mom....)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I thought off topic was on topic in this joint?
> 
> I figured Tony had to at least have one person besides himself and his mom looking out for him (And I'm not sure about his mom....)


Ok younare on the list with the other clowns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ok younare on the list with the other clowns.




Clowns?? are we playin circus- what animal is Tony playin????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Clowns?? are we playin circus- what animal is Tony playin????




The Donkey?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The Donkey?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The Donkey?


Oh henryolin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I thought off topic was on topic in this joint?
> 
> I figured Tony had to at least have one person besides himself and his mom looking out for him (And I'm not sure about his mom....)



Do you have any idea how difficult it was to get Paxton to position the mouse and press the button at the right time? Tony practically had to hold his hand the entire time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Clowns?? are we playin circus- what animal is Tony playin????



No, not a circus - Pennywise . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 4, 2015)

I like it the way it is, even though I'm unfamiliar with most of the words. we do need some @Tclem for us common folk:)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2015)

Seriously, I like the feature but I'm certainly open to having guest word proctors.


----------



## SENC (Feb 4, 2015)

Great feedback, all... and even better jabs at Tony. Thanks! We'll definitely keep it rolling, and will look for ways to involve all who are interested in participating. That is, if Tony doesn't screw it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey! Where is the pick on Tony more option! I log in just to get a laugh out of you guys picking on Tony. It would ruin this thread for me.


----------

